# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Υπερωκεάνια και Μεσογειακά επιβατηγά - Ocean & Mediterranean Liners >  Komninos [Jeanette, St. Modwen, Eilath]

## Nicholas Peppas

Το θεμα του πλοιου *Κομνηνος/Komninos* μαλλον χαθηκε περυσι μαζι με πολλα αλλα θεματα οταν σταματησε το  nautilia.gr. Θα αφησω τον _ellinis_ που το ειχε παρουσιασει να βαλει ξανα τις πληροφοριες σχετικα μ' αυτο. 

Ηταν μικρο πλοιο που ναυπηγηθηκε στην Σκωτια απο τον John Brown & Co στο Clydebank το 1911 με το ονομα *Jeanette*. Ηταν μια ωραια θαλαμηγος.
KOmninos JEANNETTE_408.jpg

Το 1939 το πλοιο ηλθε στην διαθεση του Βρεττανικου ναυτικου και εγινε ενα ανθυποβρυχιακο βοηθητικο πλοιο με το ονομα *St. Modwen*. Το 1945 επεστραφη στον ιδιοκτητη του με το ονομα *Jeanette* για ενα χρονο.

Και εδω ενα κλασσικο καδρο του περιφημου Antonio de Simone με το *Jeanette* σαν κοτερο στην Νεαπολη της Ιταλιας.
d4378851r.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το πολυ καλο και εμπεριστατωμενο βιβλιο του _Peter Plowman, Australian Migrant Ships, 2006_, στην σελιδα 28 (που μπορειται και να την διαβασετε κατ' ευθειαν απο το Google εδω http://books.google.com/books?id=P_v...mninos&f=false) μας δινει πληρη περιγραφη της ζωης και ... των κατορθωματων του πλοιου αυτου οταν πηρε το oνομα *Komninos* και εγινε αρχικα Μεσογειακο πλοιο (σαν πολλα αλλα παλια κοττερα οπως τα *Νισυρος, Βαλενα, Aegean Star, Endeavour* κλπ) και αργοτερα μεταναστευτικο για την Αυστραλια!!!.  Τα κατορθωματα του στο βιβλιο του Plowman, παρακαλω!

Για να δουμε και μια φωτογραφια του πλοιου απο την ιδια περιοδο (απο το βιβλιο του Plowman) οταν το πλοιο ανηκε στην Πaναμαικη εταιρεια Compania de Navegacion Dio Adelphi S.A. Απο αλλες πηγες μαθαινουμε οτι αυτη η εταιρεια ανηκε σε δυο Αιγυπτιωτες που μαλιστα εργαζοντουσαν στο πλοιο, ο ενας σαν πλοιαρχος του (Κομνηνος :Wink: .
Komninos.jpg

Εδω μια καταχωρηση απο την Καθημερινη της 4ης Ιανουαριου 1947 που αγγελλει ταξιδια του Κομνηνος (ελληνιστι εδω) απο τον Πειραια στην Αλεξανδρεια, Χαιφα, Βηρυτο και μετα Νεαπολη και Μασσαλια. Και ενα αναλογο στις 17 Ιανουαριου 1947.
19470104 Komninos Ka0hm.jpg19470117 Komninos Ka0hm.jpg

Και μετα μια πολυ παραξενη ανακοινωση ταξιδιου με το Κομνηνος (Καθημερινη 3 Δεκεμβριου 1947) για την Λυπρο, Βηρυττο, Πορτ Σαιντ, Μομπασα της Κενυας, Μπειρα της Μοζαμβικης και Ντουρμπαν της τοτε Νοτιοαφρικανικης Ενωσεως.
19471203 Komninos Ka0hm.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Πολλα εχουν γραφει για τα λιγα ταξιδια του πλοιου στην Αυστραλια, ιδιως για το πρωτο (του 1948) απο την Μασσαλια, Γενουα, Πειραια, Αλεξανδρεια προς Κολομπο Κευλανης, Βαταβια (Τζακαρτα) Ινδονησιας και τελικα Φρημαντλ της Αυστραλιας. Ο Ελληνοαυστραλος συγγραφευς Lawrence Darrell, που ηταν ο Ελληνοκυπριος Σολων Παπαδοπουλος που πεθανε το 2005, ηταν επιβατης στο πρωτο αυτο ταξιδι του _Κομνηνος_ απο την Αλεξανδρεια στο Φρημαντλ της Αυστραλιας και εγραψε γι αυτο το ταξιδι. Το μεταφερω ολο το κειμενο γιατι δειχνει πολλα για τον Ελληνα μεταναστη της μεταπολεμικης εποχης:




> …I belong to the first post-war generation of Greek migrants and was  born in Alexandria, Egypt, where I attended Greek and French schools,  followed by a two-year course in an English commercial school. Both my  parents were Greek Cypriots and being a British subject, I served in the  British Navy until the end of the war in 1945. It was during these war  years that the urge to write first manifested itself and, for some  reason which I still cannot fathom, I made a conscious decision to write  in English – a language in which I was not as well versed as Greek or  French. Little did I know then that my obvious infatuation with this  foreign language was to develop into a life-time love affair. The  publication of my first book, early this year, was the realization of  this ambition and now in the 75th year of my life I find myself writing  another book and looking forward to a new literary career.
> 
> 
>  Like most Greek migrants, I married a Greek girl and both my wife and  I have been blessed with two daughters and three grandchildren. During  the 52 year span of my life as a  migrant I had a variety of jobs and  occupations, ranging through public servant, cook, clerk, caf&#233; owner,  barman, grocer, storeman, house salesman, business agent, estate agent,  furniture and electrical retailer, land developer and home builder. I  made and lost money, and consider myself fortunate to have a loving  family and good health. Now in the twilight of my life I am poised for a  new beginning and I am just as enthusiastic about the future as I was  when I first arrived in Perth with ten pounds in my pocket back in 1948.
> 
> 
> _I still vividly remember the small ship on which I embarked in Port  Said in Egypt, together with 250 women and children who were on their  way to rejoin their husbands and fathers who had migrated to Australia  before the war. The ship, a small 800 ton converted yacht, named s/s Komninos,  owned and captained by two Greek brothers, had to detour from Colombo  in Sri Lanka, to Jakarta in Indonesia for refueling in order to complete  its journey to Perth. The Indonesians were then fighting their colonial  masters, the Dutch, for their independence and we were not allowed  ashore because of the war hostilities. But the overwhelming memory of  that sea voyage was the passage from Jakarta to Perth down the  North-west coast of Australia, renowned for its cyclones and shipwrecks.  We were barely out of Jakarta when we ran into mountainous seas which  buffeted our small ship and tossed it about like a toy. For all of the  seven days it took the ship to reach Fremantle everyone was kept below  decks, an order readily complied with because hardly anyone could stand  up. I remember lying down in my bunk, seasick, but still able to observe  through the porthole daylight turning to darkness as our small ship was  engulfed by the huge waves. The women wailed and prayed, the children  fretted and cried, and the Greek crew, 50 odd experienced sailors,  remained calm performing their duties and soothing the passengersΆ  fears. But the sturdy, small ship must have been well built because it  withstood the force of the waves and emerged, time and again, from the  dark depths of the ocean into the bright light of day. To compound our  problems, the shipΆs radio was smashed and we lost contact with the  authorities in Fremantle who assumed we were in trouble and sent out  aircraft to locate us. We survived and finally made it to port, to be  greeted by the local media who for days had been speculating about our  fate. The next day the newspapers proclaimed: “Smallest migrant  steamship ever to sail to Australia” and demanded an enquiry into the  seaworthiness and hygiene conditions of the ship._
> 
> 
> ...


Πηγη http://diasporic.org/2010/11/makednos/mr-eucalyptus/Για μια κακη μεταφραση του κειμενου διαβαστε εδω http://translate.google.gr/translate...ed=0CC8Q7gEwAA

Και εδω μικρo αρθρο για την επικειμενη αφιξη του πλοιου στο Φρημαντλ απο την εφημεριδα The West Australian του Perth της 16ης Απριλιου 1948.
19480416 Komninos West Australian (Perth).jpg

Αγγλοι επιβατες ειχαν παραπονεθει για το πλοιο στην εφημεριδα The West Australian του Perth της 20ης Απριλιου 1948. Σ' αυτους απαντησαν αλλοι στις 24 Απριλιου με το εξης γραμμα στην ιδια εφημεριδα.
19480424 Komninos West Australian.jpg

Και ιδου και Ελληνες ( :Wink:  επιβατες του πλοιου που φθανουν στην Μελβουρνη με αεροπλανο απο το Περθ. Φωτογραφια του The Argus της Μελβουρνης στις 23 Απριλιου 1948.
19480423 Komninos Argus Melbourne.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Για το _Κομνηνος_ σαν *Eilath* διαβαζουμε μερικα ωραια στο Εθνικο Ναυτικο Μουσειο του Ισαρηλ  http://www.hma.org.il/Museum/Templat...=1753&PID=4991 

Πραγματι το πλοιο πουληθηκε το 1948 στην Ισραηλινη εταιρεια Ships and Vessels Ltd και ονομασθηκε *Eilath*. Ιδου και μια φωτογραφια.
Elath.jpg

Για την Ισραηλινη ζωη του και για το πως κατεληξε να γινει ...  κομματι απο τον μωλο του λιμανιου της Καισαρειας για παντα, αξιζει να διαβασουμε αυτο το κειμενο!




> Originally a yacht *"Jeanette "*, built for H. Livesey, probably one of  the partners of the British arms industry Wickers - Armstrong. She was  registered under British flag, home port of Glasgow.  In 1946 she was  sold to a Greek owner, and registered in Panama in a company _Cia de Nav.  Dio Adelphi S.A._ Panama and renamed  *"Kominos".*  She was converted to a  ship carrying Italian emigrants to Australia. She arrived in Israel in  1948, Capt. Y. Yarden in command, and was renamed  *"Eilath"*. Being  previously an emigrant ship, _made her suitable for the task of carrying  Jewish immigrants to Israel.  _ 
> 
> 
> 
>   The clandestine operations of bringing Jews to Eretz Israel (σημ ΝΑΠ: χωρα του Ισραηλ) did not stop  with the Independence of the country.  _In October 1949, "Eilath" was  involved in bringing Jews from Bengazi in Libya (at that time Libya was  under British and French Authority)._  The man in charge of the operation  was M. Klain, later a high ranking officer in Israeli Navy.  The  Captain was an Italian named Marelli, the Ch. Engineer a Spaniard named  Pantelion ex the last Minister of Transport in the Republican government  of Spain. All other officers and crew were Israelis.   
> 
> 
>   The ship entered Bengazi harbor armed with light weapons hidden in  various places in the ship.  The plan was, in case the ship was  attacked, to put an armed opposition, cast off the lines and sail. There  was no need for all this.  _300 Jews, including small children, elderly  and sick people boarded the ship, and were safely brought to Israel.    _ 
> 
> ...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μια ακομη φωτογραφια του πλοιου με το ονομα *Jeanette* απο την ιστοσελιδα http://lemairesoft.sytes.net:1944/pa...?univid=400202

Jeannette.jpg

Και μια ανακοινωση στην _Καθημερινη_ της 9ης Μαιου 1947 για ταξιδι στην Μασσαλια οταν ηταν το _Κομνηνος_.

19470509 Komninos Ka0hmerinh.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Δυο φωτογραφίες του πλοίου, μια ως θαλαμηγός JEANETTE 
komninos as jeannete.jpg 

και μια ως ST.MODWEN με τη γκρι φορεσιά του πολεμικού
sT MODWEN.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Ellinis

Μια φωτογραφία του πλοίου ως EILAT της Zim μας το δείχνει όπως ήταν λίγο πολύ και ως ελληνόκτητο ΚΟMNINOS. Με διαστάσεις παρόμοιες με τα ακτοπλοϊκά της εποχής όπως το ΗΛΙΟΥΠΟΛΙΣ, το μικρό ατμόπλοιο κατάφερε να κάνει ένα και μοναδικό περιπετειώδες ταξίδι ως την Αυστραλία.

komninos as eilath.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Φωτογραφια του *JEANETTE* απο τα Getty Images.

Jeanette.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Μερικές φωτογραφίες του πλοίου, ως EILATH πια, όταν τον Οκτώβρη του 1949 είχε μεταφέρει 300 Εβραίους από τη Βεγγάζη στη Χάιφα στα πλαίσια ανασύστασης εθνικού τους κράτους. Από τη συλλογή των φίλων του Ναυτικού Μουσείου της Χάιφας.

komninos as eilat 1.jpg

kominos.jpg

komninos as eilat 2.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Στο ενδιαφέρον βιβλίο "Ναυάγια που συγκλόνισαν τον κόσμο" ο Μίνος Κομνηνός εξιστορεί και τα πλοία που πέρασαν από την ιδιοκτησία του πατέρα του Δημήτηρη. Ένα από αυτά ήταν και το ΚΟΜΝΗΝΟΣ για το οποίο προσθέτει στα όσα γνωρίζουμε οτι έκανε δυο επιπλέον ταξίδια από τη Μασσαλία για λογαριασμό του Παγκόσμιου Οργανισμού Προσφύγων (I.R.O.). Το ένα προς το Ριο ντε Τζανέιρο και το άλλο προς Μαρτινίκα και Βενεζουέλα με επιστροφή από Κανάρια και Μαρόκο.
Σε μια από τις φωτογραφίες του βιβλίου παρατηρώ οτι το πλοίο είχε το σινιάλο του καπετάν Δημήτρη Κομνηνού τόσο στο φουγάρο όσο και στο κοράκι όπου από πάνω του φαίνεται να ήταν ζωγραφισμένο ένα μάτι!

komnino1.jpg

----------

